# If you could...



## Doyletoby (Sep 23, 2010)

listen to a piece i put together and give me some feedback.
Its basically bits of my favourite classical music with a electronic bit in the middle to add abit of spice.
Its the first bit of music i've put on the internet so any feedback would be very welcome.

http://tobydoyle.bandcamp.com/

Thank you.


----------

